# Veggie smoke first time.



## noble captain (Jun 13, 2018)

Ok so my garden here in Narin Louisiana is super productive and I'm thinking some smoked salsa and hot sauce would be awesome so here gose. 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 367275
View attachment 367276

	

		
			
		

		
	
and that's just one garden box out of 15 but they all have different stuff, any way this is what I'm working with.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 367277

	

		
			
		

		
	
so I cut it all up , and put it in trays and put it in the smoker at 10am today 6/13/18 
I started at 5am but I took forever to cut everything. Put it in at 10. I used my tomatoes, and all the hot peppers, and elephant garlic, the rest I'll do another time. If it comes out ok . I'm smoking with oak, I got smoker up to 225 to 250 steady and put it all inn . I kept everything seprsepa because even through the gloves my hands were on fire lol. 
View attachment 367284
View attachment 367285
View attachment 367286

I love my peppers.lol 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 367287

This is just some.
View attachment 367288

LotsL of different ones. 










12:14 up date, this is what they look like.



















So far it smell's great and look's pretty good . Opened a bottle of wine for moral support. Lol


----------

